# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Ερώτηση για δίαιτα στα παραδείσια

## KokkinoMpaloni

Χτες σε επίσκεψη ρουτίνας στο γιατρό αποδείχτηκε ότι τα παραδείσιά μου έχουν παχύνει πολύ. Θα μπορούσατε να μου προτείνετε ένα συνδυασμό σπόρων για δίαιτα; Τα πουλάκια δε μπορώ να τα βάλω σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί γιατί έχω παλιά και νέα πουλιά και για λίγο καιρό θα είναι ξεχωριστά σε μικρά κλουβιά. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## jk21

θα αποτελειται καθαρα απο αμυλουχους σπορους  30 % καναρινοσπορο , 30 % ειδη millet και  40 %  ή βρωμη ή κινοα 

αν δεν βρεις βρωμη (σε πετ σοπ ) ,ψαξε κινοα σε βιολογικα .αν εισαι κοντα σε περιστερι ,κολωνο ,ξερω να σου πω που θα βρεις 

αν δεν βρεις κανενα ,παρα νιφαδες βρωμης απο σουπερ μαρκετ και τριβε στο μουλτι 2 κουταλιες της σουπας και 1 ασπραδι καλα βρασμενου αυγου .απο αυτο θα δινεις μονο μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι καθε μερα  και αφου δεν θα υπαρχει βρωμη ή κινοα στο μιγμα ,θα ειναι κατι λιγοτερο απο κουταλακι ανα πουλι 

θα βαζεις το πολυ 1 ρηχο κουταλι του γλυκου σπορους καθε μερα ανα πουλι .οχι παραπανω !!!! ειναι το πιο κρισιμο για να σου αδυνατισει 


θα εχεις καθε μερα στο κλουβι καποιο χορταρικο ,οπως πιπερια και κυριως γλυστριδα που ειναι οτι καλυτερο θρεπτικα και ειναι η εποχη της  .Αν βρεις απο αυτην (εχει στη λαικη εκει που εχει μαιδανους κλπ ) να δινεις καθε μερα απο αυτην 1-2 κλαδακια μικρα  .Μεχρι και το κοτσανι θα τρωνε .Η παροχη χορταρικων ειναι πληρως επιβεβλημενη και η γλυστριδα εχει ενα λογο παραπανω λογω των ω3 λιπαρων οξεων που εχει 


 αν δεν γινεται να παρεις μεγαλυτερο κλουβι ,πρεπει να διαμορφωθει ετσι ο χωρος του κλουβιου ωστε να παρεχει τη μεγιστη δυνατοτητα κινησης 

βαλε φωτο να δουμε

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Ευχαριστώ πολύ κύριε Δημήτρη. Θα πάω να ψωνίσω σε λίγο και αν δε βρω κάτι από αυτά θα σας ρωτήσω για το περιστέρι.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Θέλω να σας ρωτήσω για τον καναρινόσπορο, που έψαξα φωτογραφίες και είδα ότι ειναι κίτρινος και μακρουλός. Ο γιατρός και ο κύριος στο  μαγαζί μου το είπαν κεχρί. Αλλά εγώ νόμιζα ότι το κεχρί είναι ο μικρός στρογγυλός σπόρος, όπως είναι και στα τσαμπιά (δηλαδή το millet).

----------


## jk21

ναι συνηθιζουν οι καναριναδες να το λενε κεχρι .αν και κεχρι επισημα λεγεται ενα ειδος millet 

επισημα ονομαζεται phalaris canariensis

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Συγγνώμη, δεν καταφέρνω να τα βγάλω φωτογραφία. Είναι πολύ μικρά και υπερκινητικά και βγαίνουν κουνημένες. Πάντως τα έβαλα σε μεγαλύτερο κλουβί εντέλει, φαντάζομαι θα βοηθήσει. Η αναλογία είναι αυτή που μου γράψατε.

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Επίσης δε βρήκα γλυστρίδα και έβαλα ένα άλλο χόρτο που πήρα. Αγόρασα ένα ματσάκι σαν "πικρά βλαστάρια" και τους άρεσε αρκετά (όχι υπερβολικά όμως). Δεν ξέρω αν είναι χρήσιμο. Θα βάλω και πιπεριά αύριο.

----------


## jk21

δεν πειραζει .δεν τα ξερω αυτα ,αλλα αν ειναι βρωσιμα και πικρα ,καλο θα κανουν .τα πικρα συνηθως κανουν καλο στη λειτουργια της χολης και του συκωτιου

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Και μια τελευταία ερώτηση! Με το αυγό που δεν το τρώνε σκέτο τι να κάνω; Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να φάνε το σκέτο ασπράδι, αλλά και η αυγοτροφή δεν είναι υπερβολή τη στιγμή που κόβουμε λιπαρά από τα σποράκια;

----------


## jk21

> αν δεν βρεις κανενα ,παρα νιφαδες βρωμης απο σουπερ μαρκετ και τριβε στο μουλτι 2 κουταλιες της σουπας και 1 ασπραδι καλα βρασμενου αυγου .απο αυτο θα δινεις μονο μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι καθε μερα  και αφου δεν θα υπαρχει βρωμη ή κινοα στο μιγμα ,θα ειναι κατι λιγοτερο απο κουταλακι ανα πουλι


που να τα βρει τα λιπαρα; η βρωμη εχει ελαχιστα (κατω του 10 % ) και το ασπραδι σχεδον καθολου .για κροκο δεν αναφερω ... κανε μια δοκιμη και θα πειστεις

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Α, συγγνώμη, δεν κατάλαβα ότι αυτό μου το προτείνατε αντί αυγοτροφής. Θα το δίνω δηλαδή επιπλέον του μίγματος των σπόρων;

----------


## jk21

αν δεν βρεις σπορο βρωμη ή κινοα ,ναι πρεπει να το δινεις οπως αναφερω στο ποστ .αν βρεις αρκουν εκεινοι .

----------


## KokkinoMpaloni

Για πόσο καιρό πιστεύετε ότι είναι καλές αυτές οι ποσότητες αν δε μπορώ να τσεκάρω την κοιλιά τους;

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι ευκολο να σου πω ,οταν δεν εχω δει καν σε φωτο ,το αρχικο μεγεθος της παχυνσης τους .Ας το δουμε εστω τωρα .Πρεπει να το τσεκαρεις και γενικα να το ελεγχεις καθε 15 εστω μερες .

----------

